# SOLVED



## Nostradoomus (Mar 10, 2020)

So I can avoid this?


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 11, 2020)

Let me check and I will get back to you. I can't recall if I have one in my black hole of parts or not.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks man!


----------



## vigilante398 (Mar 11, 2020)

I have a couple, but they're SMD. I'm assuming you want through hole?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 11, 2020)

I’m not above buying an adapter board and doing it that way haha, we’ll see what mr chongmagic digs up but I might hit you up! Thanks


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 11, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> I’m not above buying an adapter board and doing it that way haha, we’ll see what mr chongmagic digs up but I might hit you up! Thanks



Man I looked and looked and I didn't have one, I was sure I did. Sorry about that! I could order one on my next Smallbear run and send it to you.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 11, 2020)

That’d be awesome man! I kinda get why their shipping rates are ridiculous (paying staff to pick and pack a small order) but that’s still all said and done 40-45 dollars CDN which I just can’t justify for one damn chip haha. I ordered one from China and expect to get burned so just let me know when you do an order.


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 11, 2020)

I am placing an order tomorrow and I will get you one. 30 plus for shipping is nuts, but I guess I understand too. I need some more knobs already and Smallbear has the ones I like.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 11, 2020)

Thank you so much! Lets move this to PM’s!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 12, 2020)

Yeah you guys, get a room already.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 12, 2020)

We did. It was magnificent.


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 12, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> We did. It was magnificent.



BLUSH****


----------

